
Pirate Bay and MegaUpload Escape Domain Seizure by US - timr
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-and-megaupload-escape-domain-seizure-by-us-100707/
======
Scott_MacGregor
If it is ever seized they will just use another domain name with a hardlinked
IP address. The actual domain is not needed to operate. The IP address will
make the rounds and become as well known as the domain name.

